# Craft Store in a Senior Center



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

I have the opportunity to enter a craft store that is located in a city's senior center. No entry fee, low commission charged and I have to work one day per month (4 hours). I have talked to some of the other crafters there and it seems like a good opportunity. I will be the only woodworker in the store.

My question is: do any of you do this and what is your experience. What do you sell well. How do you price.

My plan is: items must me easy to make, useful, priced low (with some profit)

Let me know if you can


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It depends what kind of woodworking you do.If you are good or capable at woodturning then the general public always love to be treated to a woodturning exhibition and they could for example order from a catalogue of your designs and watch you make it.JUST old Al's 2 cents.
I have seen this done whilst I lived in Deutschland / Germany and it was always very popular.Or if you are not a turner then set up some ideas by photographic catalogue , and they can choose and pay for any items and you can have it ready in a few weeks etc. I would strongly advise that you always take a non refundable deposit to cover materials for the time wasters of which you will come across eventually but not too frequently hopefully.I wish you well from the heart Brother please,please,have a great life and enjoy your new venture. Alistair


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Never done this but tempted. My clients consist of basically my wife and family and friends. And for the women what they like are wooden candle holders like the sugar mold kind. I am convinced women all have a secret addiction to gnawing on candle wax when I'm not looking. I've never seen a candle deal go down in a dark alley but I am convinced they are happening.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jerrells,

Looking at it from a marketing standpoint, I believe it could be a great opportunity for you.

1. No entry fee; doesn't get any better than that.

2. No other woodworkers display there; again, doesn't get any better than that.

3. 4 hours volunteer work at the store; Some would probably look at that as a negative, but I see a great opportunity for you to meet people and being able to introduce yourself to prospective customers. (kinda like an artist spending time at an art gallery where their work is featured).

4. Senior centers are like the general buying public; you have to get to know your market and what their spending habits are like. Some Senior centers offer government assistance and are there to help those on a very fixed income and they won't have much spending power, but other Senior centers are for the more affluent and offer many amenities and their buying power is usually much greater.

5. It's up to you to learn your market.

6. *Your scroll work is beautiful and would make great gift items.* (keep it small and simple).

7. Professional looking display; plenty of business cards and/or rack cards to show and tell what you do and offer suggestions for gift ideas. (Most seniors still like to give gifts for Birthdays, Weddings, Graduation, Christmas, etc.)

8. Give it a good honest effort for 6 months and see what happens. Pay close attention to what sells, what the overall reaction to your work and your pricing and don't be afraid to change…………..Just don't give your work away!

Good luck and hope you will keep us posted.


----------

